

Show HN: Dynamic Shopping with Om - ericn

I am very happy to announce our dynamic shopping app, which lets you compare prices on products around the web.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buyhappy.co&#x2F;<p>The stack is Clojure&#x2F;ClojureScript. The client connects to the server over a websocket (using Sente). Searches are passed to the server and results are streamed back, which are stored up in a big hashmap. Om rerenders that as things come in.<p>The server searches Amazon Products API and our own local elasticsearch of products. Matches products up across retailers, and sends it to the client. There&#x27;s some live scraping of product pages to get up-to-the-minute price and status checks.<p>It&#x27;s my first major Om and Websocket application and I&#x27;m pretty happy with it. I&#x27;m open for opinions on the service and implementation.<p>Thanks!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buyhappy.co&#x2F;
======
altico
I like it...but had trouble downloading it. Its pretty cool. how can we get
some of our products listed on it? we sell rolex watches at
www.bobswatches.com. We were thinking about developing our own app but it
might be smarter to hook up with existing shopping apps that have a following.
lmi.

